

Profit, Lies, Theft, and Idiocy - designers and developers selling out - futuremint
http://www.andyrutledge.com/profit-lies-theft-and-idiocy.php

======
rabenfrass
This article is so sadly wrong and misguided. The following comes to mind:
Profit in art? <http://www.weareoca.com/photography/profit-in-art/> Without
reading Chimero's mind, I dare to say he loves what he does, and does it so he
can keep doing it. If he needs some money to start right now doing what he and
I love, I'm willing to help him.

The section "Don’t be a professional idiot…or a thief" is beyond stupid.
"Denying your own or someone else’s inherent value makes it quite easy for you
to become a thief." There you go, if you work on free open source out of sheer
enjoyment you are supposed to be a thief.

And what's up with the pompous language across the piece?

 _Argh_

------
pstinnett
This is a really interesting post but I think there's a fundamental flaw in
the argument that the "investors" own the product that Chimero is making.
Specifically, Rutledge says:

 _By selling out first before he created the product he promises, he’s now
working for the investors instead of working for himself._

It's specifically stated in the Kickstarter FAQ's that investments are not
allowed. No one should be under the impression that they _own_ a portion of
the product being produced. Instead, you're receiving a copy of the final
product in return for your commitment.

